# Article: Berettas Don't Bluff - Major Gun Company Threatens to Leave Maryland...



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

'BERETTAS DON'T BLUFF': MAJOR GUN COMPANY THREATENS TO LEAVE MARYLAND OVER NEW GUN CONTROL PROPOSALS



> Beretta USA is threatening to leave Maryland over new gun control proposals, the Washington Post reports, and they would take hundreds of jobs along with them.
> 
> "Why expand in a place where the people who built the gun couldn't buy it?" Jeffrey Reh, general counsel for Beretta, asked.


?Berettas Don?t Bluff?: Major Gun Company Threatens to Leave Maryland Over New Gun Control Proposals | TheBlaze.com


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Wonderful. They're certainly welcome here in Virginia and we're just across the river from them. I've been by their building (years ago). They'd love it here.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Good for them.........never stay where you're not wanted.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I read this on another site, and will say the same thing here as I did there. LEAVE there and come HERE! I don't think Indiana would make you feel like a criminal for manufacturing firearms.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Just heard on FOX News that many firearm manufacturers are uniting and saying the same thing. They're also saying that no more sales of firearms or ammo to LE agencies that will not support the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## TheWoodCrafter (Dec 22, 2012)

paratrooper said:


> Just heard on FOX News that many firearm manufacturers are uniting and saying the same thing. They're also saying that no more sales of firearms or ammo to LE agencies that will not support the 2nd Amendment.


I sure hope this happens often.
We have so many gun grabbers running around now, it is really serious.
Unfortunately we have about the biggest gun grabber there is in this state, Dianne Feinstein, hoping she can take everyone's guns.
Power in numbers on this and hopefully all the manufactures will do this.


----------



## Yiogo (Jan 26, 2012)

Bravo!I just bought a 92fs. Yiogo


----------

